# 22-250 Bullet pulling out.



## fishing4fun (Jan 23, 2004)

This past weekend while out coyote hunting I ejected a shell and the bullet stayed in the chamber while the brass flew out. My reloads are 40gr. Nosler ballistic tips, 40gr of H380 powder, and I use federal brass. Has anyone had this problem before. I've shot this load for years and never before have I had this problem. And to test, when I got home and pushed out the bullet, I grabbed another shell and it to stayed in. I'm going to clean it very thouroughly tonight and give it a try. 
Any help or info would be great.
Thanks :evil:


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Fishing4fun
You dont have your bullet seated far enough in.Im sure you know that.But what I would do is take a empty case and seat a bullet in it.About .150 thous. then put it in and close the chamber.Letting the bullet be pushed into the case.Hopfully when you take it out it will come out.Then set your seating die to that depth plus about .020 thous. So you dont have alot of bullet jump to the lands.Hope that helps.


----------



## fishing4fun (Jan 23, 2004)

I try that. But I've never changed my die. The bullets I'm shooting are ones I made this summer. I make about 300 at a time and none of them have done this before. Now 2 have done this. It's just wierd and upsetting!
Thanks


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

From what I have read,you are not supposed to let the bullet touch the lands,it is supposed to be backed off .03 or pressures skyrocket.When you shot the other rounds did you notice that the shells were hard to eject or primers cratering or coming loose?A small round spot on the base of the shell?These are signs that the pressure is to high.


----------



## fishing4fun (Jan 23, 2004)

I've never noticed anything before. I know I shoot a hot load. My primers are flat when shot, but that's it. I use foster dies. Has anyone ever had them go out of sink while in the middle of bullet seating. I normally do all my stations 50 at a crack. 2 nights ago I went out in my yard and fired a couple rounds off and nothing happend. I do think though the remaining 25 or so rounds I'm going to pull the bullet and redo. Just to be safe.

Has anyone ever used this load? 40 gr H380, 40gr Nosler balistic tip, Federal match primers and casing? It's a tight grouping load. I know I have my bullet seated out to the max. But this has never happened before.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ask this question on shootersforum.com .They are very knowledgable about reloading over there.


----------



## Nosquib (Feb 22, 2004)

Overall cartridge length is most likely the problem as others have indicated. Did you know that when a primer does not fully seat that the exposed portion sticking out from the case head, even a few thousandths of an inch, adds to the overall cartridge length thus pushing the bullet closer or into the rifling creating a stuck bullet when you extract the unfired cartridge. You indicated that you are using top loads and when you reload the same brass the primer pocket becomes shallower with each hot load thus not allowing the primer to fully seat farther and farther out. When this happens you are inadvertently increasing the OAL and sticking the bullets in the rifling since the bolt is pushing the primer first instead of the cartridge head as you close the bolt. There is an inexpensive tool which allows you to ream the primer pocket to the correct depth while cleaning crud out of the pocket. Hope this helps.


----------



## fishing4fun (Jan 23, 2004)

Ya I have a primer hole cleaner. Some of the brass that I'm shooting I have probably shot 10 times. I know that should make a difference. I shot my gun this weekend and had no troubles. So I don't know what the deal is. I cleaned it out very good and it shot great. I fed every shell nice and smooth. I'm going to measure most of my bullets and see if there is a difference. 
Thanks


----------



## plainsdrifter (Mar 15, 2004)

For what its worth I had the same problem with a 40gr.BT oddly enough in my 22-250 as well this winter.In my case what I discovered was the problem only occurred while I was shooting at coyote or doing follow up shots. It never occured while doing range work or normal 1shot placements taken at my leisure.I believe what was happening is I was working the bolt much faster in a coyote shooting situation and when my lightly seated bullet was quickly ramped it would touch ramp area with enough force to displace it whereas ramping it slowly would not bother.I solved my problem by seating bullet a little deeper into case.
You may want to experiment by loading 5rounds into your magazine and fast fire as quickly as possible.Just a thought?


----------

